# What state of kde5 on FreeBSD?



## goshanecr (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi friends!

I want to install kate for development, and I want use actual version from kde5 applications, help me please, is it exists in ports?


----------



## rjohn (Jul 26, 2017)

i think its up to kde4 .


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

> The latest releases of KDE Software -- in particular KDE Plasma 5 Desktop -- are not yet available in FreeBSD ports. However, the unofficial ports tree, area51, does have ports for KDE Frameworks 5, KDE Plasma 5, and KDE Applications. There are also unofficial packages available (see the area51 documentation for details).


https://freebsd.kde.org/


----------



## goshanecr (Jul 26, 2017)

It's sad


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm sure everybody has, recently, been quite busy getting FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE out the door.


----------

